# Charlie just feel over!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I took Charlie out for his walk today and he was just walking on grass and fell over on his side, he done that the other day too.
It took me and Travis to get him back on his feet he could not do it himself!
He is getting so weak, just a little update!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little Charlie! That must have been scary. Do you know why he keeps on falling over? Hugs to you and your family. He's such a fighter, that little guy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Spoil him like crazy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear the update. I hope that Charlie is just having a bad day and will feel stronger tomorrow. That boy does have spunk so I hope he has his land legs tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

poor charlie ....do we know why he is falling over? Boomer sends his hugs and kisses!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Claudia, poor Charlie ...but as long as he wants to go for a walk, Id take him..he must like them. Give him a little pet from me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> Poor little Charlie! That must have been scary. Do you know why he keeps on falling over? Hugs to you and your family. He's such a fighter, that little guy.


I don't know, guessing the cancer is getting worse and taking more and more of his little body. He's been pooing blood of and on for the last month and getting weaker. He is not in any pain!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Charlie. Smother him with love and kisses.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, sweet Charlie. Sending hugs.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Claudia, give Charlie a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry Claudia, hugs to you and Charlie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, he has to be sticking around to see his new little sister!
He's a fighter, maybe just another episode to scare mom to death!

Seems like he goes though one about every month here lately!


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

I am so so sorry to hear that. I know how heartbreaking it is to watch. I remember Mollie girl strugglin so hard in her last days... she was a fighter too but I had to let her rest... shed fought a good fight and been with me through so much... best dog Ive ever had. I pray for his comfort and strength and strength for yall through this difficult time. Hopefully his new lil sis will be there soon so he can meet her!  God Bless~


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhh Charlie.... You are just like my Brutie. He is so stiff when he gets up now but I swear he has one of those energizer bunny batteries in him that kicks in when it is walk time...he flat out refuses to be left behind! 

hugs


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

maryjean said:


> ohhh Charlie.... You are just like my Brutie. He is so stiff when he gets up now but I swear he has one of those energizer bunny batteries in him that kicks in when it is walk time...he flat out refuses to be left behind!
> 
> hugs


 
LOL, that's Charlie, he refuses to not have his walk. Now he can't keep up with the others, so I take him all by himself, wich he loves. 
He gets mom time all to himself!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Please give Charlie a big kiss for me. He is such a trooper. Bless his heart.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Awwww poor little Charlie. Give that sweet boy and hug & a kiss for me.
Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwww so sorry to hear charlie is having a bad day. praying tomorrow gets a little better for him. hugs and smooches baby!!:smooch::smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor Charlie. I'm sorry to hear he's not doing well.




Heidi36oh said:


> He's a fighter, maybe just another episode to scare mom to death!
> 
> Seems like he goes though one about every month here lately!


I'll hope and pray that this is the case!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Poor Charlie. I'm sorry to hear he's not doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, he's been doing that the past few month, just enough to scare me..LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Please give that brave little guy a big hug from his favorite SS. He is such a fighter and is going to be around to see they new girl.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Please give that brave little guy a big hug from his favorite SS. He is such a fighter and is going to be around to see they new girl.


Thanks Carole, I know he will be. He loves to scare me, I think:doh::doh:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Would it be possible to put him in a wagon or something when you walk the dogs...so he can still feel part of the gang? Or is he the type who would not be content unless he was right in there with them? I have a friend whose older dog has bad hips and can't walk very well anymore, but still LOVES watching the other dogs play at the park and such...but I guess it would depend on the dog whether that would be fun or absolute torture!! (her dog is a yorkie, btw)


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Moose and Angel send big hugs and smooches for Charlie. Hope today is a good day.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Come on Charlie back get back on them paws .
Heidi my little jack russell did that a few times it frightend the life out of me i would just get down and hold her tight in my arms for a whlie saying soothing words to her and also i was praying but i am pleased to say she always bounced back she had Cancer as well she was diognosed with it at 13 years old and went on to 15 and half and like Charlie loved life and lived it to the full.

Hugs Charlie
From Daisy Charlie and me.
xxxxx


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww, poor Charlie! He is such a sweet looking guy.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how's he doing today?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

How is Charlie Today?

Poor little guy. 

If he's been pooing blood for awhile he must be getting anemic?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claudia
So sorry about Charlie....I hope he gets feeling better. Poor guy. Tell him Tuff and I are thinking about him.
Al


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

About the same today, it's not a lot of blood, but you might be right Karen.
There is really not much we can do for him, I stay in touch with the vet and keep him informed!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Would it be possible to put him in a wagon or something when you walk the dogs...so he can still feel part of the gang? Or is he the type who would not be content unless he was right in there with them? I have a friend whose older dog has bad hips and can't walk very well anymore, but still LOVES watching the other dogs play at the park and such...but I guess it would depend on the dog whether that would be fun or absolute torture!! (her dog is a yorkie, btw)


 
Charlie is a loner, he don't care if he goes with the other's or not. He likes his mom time, I take him after the other's and he really enjoys it.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm sorry hope Charlie is doing well! Poor guy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Update: Charlie is still the same, weak and pooing blood, but eating and acting somewhat normal, no pain!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You go Charlie! Hang in there.

My insomnia kicked in at 2AM and I watched a movie called something like "the Train Station Dog" and it could have been Charlie! British movie but same pup. It was on Encore...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> You go Charlie! Hang in there.
> 
> My insomnia kicked in at 2AM and I watched a movie called something like "the Train Station Dog" and it could have been Charlie! British movie but same pup. It was on Encore...


LOL, he will I will make sure of that, he has to see his new sister. 
Well she might bug him like Sadie does...LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Come on Charlie, you are the toughest pup I know. Give him a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

T&T :heartbeat LITTLE CHARLIE


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

feel better charlie, your picture has always brought me a big smile, you are a character.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

AWWWW I hope Charlie feels better..I want him to meet his new sister..little Chloe!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guy's, he's hanging in there. Still doing the same thing but happy the same time!


----------

